# Box Stock Aurora Thunderjet mini enduro



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

DATE: Saturday, April 13, 2013
. 
TIME: 12:00 noon (Doors open @ 9:00am) 
. 
LOCATION: Greenbrier Raceway (64 Greenbrier ln. Rochester, NY) 
. 
RACE: Box Stock Aurora Thunderjet mini enduro 
. 
FORMAT: Mini-Enduro - 2 Qualifying heats / 8 Racer Main

Qualifying 1 - All racers, Top 6 go to Main - 5 min. Heats
Qualifying 2 - All Racers except top 6, Top 2 go to Main - 5 min. Heats
Main - Top 8 Racers from Qualifying - 20 min. Heats

All racing shall be divided into groups of 4 Drivers where possible (odd number of racers may require sitout positions). Driver / group selections shall be via random draw.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

time is getting closer!

real live t-jets!!
real live fun!

:wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Box stock? 40 year old tires too? Carbon brushes?

What are the rules?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

here is the link to the rules

http://slotcar64.freeyellow.com/tjc_rules02.html

here is link to a vid showing 1 of the cars

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=390647


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

i guess when I say box stock

the premise was box stock aurora base parts
any aurora magnets & arms down to 5.8 ohms

with the lack of parts
Jl & dash mags were allowed as well as JL arms
dash bodies and other injection molded bodies are also allowed


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

Just read the rules and watched the video - WOW. Crazy fast on stock tires. What's the voltage setting for this class? Didn't see it listed in the rules.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

it is about 18 volts

just a blast to race, we get a lot 360's on some of the turns:woohoo:

the race is this saturday!
looking forward to it


----------

